# My co-worker is so annoying!



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

My co-worker is so annoying!
There are so many little things that he does is really testing my patience.

-Stomping his feet
-Whistling
-Mumbling to himself
-Singing that stupid McDonald's tune.
-Violently rubbing his hands every 5-10 minutes. (he said hes putting on moisturizer.???)

They are all annoying on their own, and if he did just one of them I would tell him to stop. 
But if I told him to stop all of those I would feel like an Ahole. He's doing all of them constantly.
I tried plugging my ears but I could still hear it, and I can't listen to music because I need to concentrate. 

I hate how irritable I've been lately!
GRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!


Edit: oh, feel free to post about your annoying co-workers


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

:lol


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I feel for you,I wish I had some advice to give -Some people seemingly have to make their presence known at all times. Why they don't see the value of being quiet and understated I'll never know. Perhaps it's similar to an animal marking their territory -only they accomplish it with sounds? Just a thought...


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 15, 2012)

Meh, I don't think he is doing it on purpose just to annoy you as you might be thinking, he's probably just bored or lazy as we all sometimes feel at work. Eh?


----------



## 346322 (Nov 19, 2013)

I remember a former co-worker of mine. She is a elder woman and man she would not shut up, keep on yapping and yapping and it drove me crazy that I had to switch shift just to get away from it lol.


----------



## bestFizzy (Nov 2, 2013)

Still Waters said:


> ...Some people seemingly have to make their presence known at all times. Why they don't see the value of being quiet and understated I'll never know. Perhaps it's similar to an animal marking their territory...


I think this has a lot to do with it, whether they're cognizant of it or not.

I've got a boss that I can't stand. Loud footsteps, loud laugh, very egotistical person and so the loud phone calls and comments that they make are all cocky and condescending. Drives me nuts, gets under my skin. Grown to the point where I don't like being in the same room as them. It seriously sets off my anxiety. And not being able to say anything since they are a superior makes me act kind of shy / awkward, which makes me ruminate.... it's a vicious, ****ty cycle.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

bestFizzy said:


> I think this has a lot to do with it, whether they're cognizant of it or not.
> 
> I've got a boss that I can't stand. Loud footsteps, loud laugh, very egotistical person and so the loud phone calls and comments that they make are all cocky and condescending. Drives me nuts, gets under my skin. Grown to the point where I don't like being in the same room as them. It seriously sets off my anxiety. And not being able to say anything since they are a superior makes me act kind of shy / awkward, which makes me ruminate.... it's a vicious, ****ty cycle.


EXACTLY -I wondered if anyone else had this thought! I certainly think it's an undercurrent -"I must be noticed/acknowledged at all times! It's almost always the ones with super-sized egos that trounce on your senses 24/7.


----------



## bestFizzy (Nov 2, 2013)

Always good to know youre not alone. Good luck with anyone like that in your life


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Ever watched Office Space? Milton is hilariously annoying.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

My coworkers are always yelling at eachother or me sometimes saying to stop milking it.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Melodies0fLife said:


> Ever watched Office Space? Milton is hilariously annoying.


Sounds like you guys all got a case of the Mun-days.


----------

